# Concern about Prescription Meds



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

I will be moving to Thailand in several months and wonder if there is a way to check beforehand if I will be able to purchase the meds I currently take. No meds containing any type of controlled substance, just arthritis meds and a couple of meds for sleep. I have lived in Mexico and Ecuador and have been able to get all meds in both countries; however, one of the meds (Remeron/mirtazapine) has been difficult to find in both countries.

Does anyone there take mirtazapine or know a way that I could look for the drug's availability in Thailand online?

One more thing, in the U.S. I could purchase generic drugs for everything I take; however, in both Mexico and Ecuador generics were not available. Therefore, I spend a lot more money on meds than I did in the U.S. Can I expect the same in Thailand?

Thank you so much for any info you can offer.


----------



## gary88 (Feb 11, 2012)

jerryjan said:


> I will be moving to Thailand in several months and wonder if there is a way to check beforehand if I will be able to purchase the meds I currently take. No meds containing any type of controlled substance, just arthritis meds and a couple of meds for sleep. I have lived in Mexico and Ecuador and have been able to get all meds in both countries; however, one of the meds (Remeron/mirtazapine) has been difficult to find in both countries.
> 
> Does anyone there take mirtazapine or know a way that I could look for the drug's availability in Thailand online?
> 
> ...


Sounds like we're both getting old.

As a foreigner you can pretty much by anything you want and if you go to a major hospital eg bankokpattaya hospital you'll find great doctors that can prescribe what ever you need and supply it within the hospital if you're concerned about quality


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## pinkfloyd2310 (Feb 9, 2012)

you will have no problem getting your Mirtazapine They even have substitutes such as Trazodon, lorazepam , valium.. I walked in to a pharmacy on saturday fro a strong sedative..He asked my wife to leave the room.He then sold me date rape drugs..Little tip in the hospital, before you sign in goto the pharmacy window and ask for the mims book..Check any medicATION YOU NEED IS IN THE BOOK IF IT IS THEN SIGN TO SEE THE DOCTOR..


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

*Prescription Meds*

Thank you very much...this is really helpful.


----------

